# CRS, how long do they live?



## foxfish (25 Sep 2012)

I was wondering just how old a CRS (or other breeds) can reach?


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Sep 2012)

foxfish said:
			
		

> I was wondering just how old a CRS (or other breeds) can reach?


1-2 years, bear in mind if you get adult size shrimp they are already 8+ months old.

Longest living shrimp I have seen are Amanos, I have had some for 4+ years.


----------



## Swee (26 Sep 2012)

+1, 
just to complete, the more the temperature is raised, the more the metabolism is fast and the life of the shrimp is short.


----------



## basil (26 Sep 2012)

I've known of an Amano live for 7+ years plus deffo. I took him from a mate that was selling up after 4 years, I had him for another 2 years, same mate took him back after re-starting his set-up. 2 weeks ago same shrimp [Wally] died from climbing out of tank with overhead luminare........RIP Wally. We could never find you [hence named where's Wally] but you'll be missed. A true Marine of the Shrimp world!


----------



## foxfish (26 Sep 2012)

Poor Wally but I estimate he was over two hundred in human years


----------

